# Tapered drill bits



## [email protected] (Jun 18, 2011)

Is there a table somewhere where I can tell what size tapered drill bit to use for a certain screw size


----------



## del schisler (Nov 5, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Is there a table somewhere where I can tell what size tapered drill bit to use for a certain screw size


Yes their is and this the best you can buy. And also the taper plug cutter matche's also. I only use this brand for yrs. http://www.wlfuller.com/html/taper_point_drills.html


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 18, 2011)

Thanks I will check it out thanks again


----------

